# Testing myself



## clb (Nov 21, 2006)

I play off about a unofficial 5 handicap. I play casually 2 times a month or so. I've never been a member at a club or anything but i think i've always had a natural aptitude for the game. I've always wondered with a bit more practice maybe i could do something with my game.I was wondering how i could go about seeing how good i am compared to others. Is there amateur tournaments or tours around here in England ? What else could i do to evaluate how good or bad  i am.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm not the person that can answer your question, but there are a few other U.K. players on the boards who'll have some ideas for you.

Isn't it like 12:00 at night over there right now?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Not really sure about the best way forward for you.

I think to declare yourself a pro, you need to be off of a handicap of 4 or less. Then there would be competitions you could play in.

To achieve a handicap, most people join clubs play in their competitions and get their handicap through the club (hand in 3 cards etc). 

Playing in 1 competition wont let you make a decision of "yes, I'm the best golfer in England", you would be better off playing in regular comps to keep testing and learning.

Are there any decent local clubs to you?


----------

